# Mortal Engines Fanclub



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 12, 2008)

Have you read the Mortal Engines Quartet? What are your opinions on the books? This is a fan club for all those lovers of Mortal Engines :D


----------



## Saith (Jul 12, 2008)

There's more than one? HOLY CRAP! Heh, I read the first one and was like: "Wow, this ending is a little ambiguous... Ah well, what the Hell..."


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 12, 2008)

Mortal Engines
Predator's Gold
Infernal Devices
A Darkling Plain

Those are the four, in order. I suggest that you read all of them, they are all very good.


----------

